# Poly salt spreader stuck to bed liner



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a poly salt dogg vbox spreader in the bed of my truck and I have been extremely happy with its performance. The issue is when I tried to remove the spreader from my truck I found it stuck in place. At first I thought it was frozen to the bed liner with ice but it was 50degrees and the truck is stored inside a heated garage. Once I started pulling and prying I realized that it had actually fused itself to my plastic bed liner. I'm not sure if its from running the vibrator or simply from the weight of being fully loaded with close to 2tons of salt. I had a similar issue at the begging of the season after spreading salt during the first storm but it popped loose and I assumed that it was ice. But now hat I have spread nearly 25 ton it is really stuck. 

Has anyone else had this happen to them or heard of this happening.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

WHAAAAT???

thats messed up

i have same one but mounted on metal flatbed

thanx for headsup


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

What kind of bedliner?


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

It's a regular plastic factory style Bed liner


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

I wonder if it's some kind of chemical bond? A piece of carpet or plastic down first would help.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I have no idea how this has happened but when you get it unstuck you should put down a full sheet of plywood to prevent this again but equally important its for a friction device so your not plastic on plastic.


----------



## bb45 (Dec 12, 2012)

that's really weird maybe some kink of chemical bond due to the salt we have 3 plastic spreaders but we put plywood between them and the liners to keep them from moving ask your dealer you cant be the only one to have this problem


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Your not the only one. Ive had it happen to both of mine in a bed with a liner. Not sure what caused it.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

My polycaster does it too. I take it out from time to time and twice now it's been like glued to the liner. I've had to "pop" it free with a pry bar to get it out.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

One of mine did the same thing. I put it on a rubber mat now.


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad to hear I'm not the only one to have this issue. Everyone has bee calling me crazy. Next season I will put a sheet of plywood with side rails to help keep the spreader in place.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

It's actually friction welding itself to your bed liner, with the spreader and liner being poly it doesn't take much. If it was me I'd throw down a rubber bed mat on the bed liner, plywood along though it cheap it'd hold moisture and rot.


----------



## lazyike (Dec 23, 2005)

Weird... 2 years I never had a problem, Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

Maybe invest in a spray in liner? Stop the sticking and save the bed better.


----------



## VIPLandscaping (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a spray in bed liner with a polycaster in my truck and have never had that problem. I also run a rubber mat from the back half of the sander and let it hang down over the back bumper so the salt from the spreader doesn’t eat away at the bumper. It has worked for me for the last 3 years with no problem. Just my two cents.


----------



## Yardvarkman (Jan 18, 2013)

VIPLandscaping;1625954 said:


> I have a spray in bed liner with a polycaster in my truck and have never had that problem. I also run a rubber mat from the back half of the sander and let it hang down over the back bumper so the salt from the spreader doesn't eat away at the bumper. It has worked for me for the last 3 years with no problem. Just my two cents.


I actually planned on running a mat over the back of the truck to protect it from the salt. But there isn't any room between the chute and the bumper. I figured I would give it a shot to see how much salt actually got on the truck and after spreading about 35 tons there wasn't any salt on the back of the truck from the spreader. It was however covered in salt spray from driving down the road. The truck is stored in a heated garage and washed with hot soap water after every storm. I also oil spray all of my trucks in the fall and the spring to help with the harsh salt environment. 
Next season I will put a 4x8 sheet of treated plywood in and make holders for my sidewalk salt buckets.


----------

